# Type 2 pregnancy



## Lars88 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello all,
I'm new to the forum, was diagnosed in September but brought it down to non diabetic levels now. 
As we are considering another baby, I'm interested to hear from other type 2s how their pregnancy went ? 
Did you find blood sugars increased? And were you put on insulin straight the way? 
I take one metformin tablet at the moment. 
Thank you


----------



## Inka (Jan 25, 2021)

There are some Type 2s here who recently had babies. Understandably they might be a bit busy at the moment   

Not every Type 2 needs insulin but some do because pregnancy hormones cause an increase in insulin resistance.

Women with diabetes also need to take a special high dose of folic acid before and after conception so it’s important to speak to your team if you’re planning a baby. You’ll get extra care and support.


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2021)

So sorry for the late reply. I’ve not been very active on the forum lately.

I have a 9 month old daughter and am type 2 diabetic. My story is quite a long but but I’m short:
After 10 years trying for a baby we fell pregnant in August 2018 but I lost my son at 16 weeks. In the investigations after it was discovered that I had diabetes which was a huge shock and a probable  factor in the loss.
I had great support from the diabetic team and got my hba1c down to 47. I was put onto 5mg folic acid immediately. I had another early loss at 6 weeks the following year snd then fell pregnant the first cycle after loss with my daughter.

I was put onto a low release insulin at bedtimes to keep my waking levels down then started on novorapid for general use at meal times. I was monitored every week at the the maternity unit and had a fantastic amount of support. I was induced at 38 weeks and had a ‘normal’ labour (which ended in forceps and an episiotomy) and my girl arrived safely.

It’s entirely possible to have a decent pregnancy. I had very little in the way of symptoms other than numb burning thighs where she was pressing on nerves and hip pain. My dishes went haywire at around 25 weeks but the consultant said that was entirely normal and to adjust insulin as required.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 21, 2021)

.. and what she hasn't said is that she is vegetarian - so can be difficult to limit carbs when you can't just cut down on spuds etc.  We were all tickled pink when Eris was born!


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 21, 2021)

Shame I’ve gone into carb consumption overdrive since she was born though. Still not back on the wagon like I promised myself snd my weight is right back up again.


----------



## Lars88 (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you for your reply. Congratulations on your little girl. Were you put on insulin at the beginning of the pregnancy as a precaution or due to high blood sugars ? 

I'm vegetarian too and it is difficult to resist the carbs  

Thank you for sharing


----------



## merrymunky (Feb 23, 2021)

Lars88 said:


> Thank you for your reply. Congratulations on your little girl. Were you put on insulin at the beginning of the pregnancy as a precaution or due to high blood sugars ?
> 
> I'm vegetarian too and it is difficult to resist the carbs
> 
> Thank you for sharing


It’s standard procedure to put you on insulin at some point. Not always straight away but most diabetic women have raised levels later on in pregnancy when the body is working harder. I was put on the slow release nighttime one first to keep my waking levels under 5.2 and then started novorapid soon after so I could get a decent diet and not have to restrict myself so much and to keep the levels stable.


----------

